# Mein Traum wurde wahr *-*



## Fishermanns_Mann (11. August 2010)

hallo erstmal ;DD


ich:

13 jahre
purer anfänger:vik:
schon tolle fänge gemacht #6
im moment auf fuerteventure |wavey:
gehe in 10 tagen nach deutschland #d


mein fangerlebnis :

ich war mit 2 leuten zum schleppen auf costa calma (fuerteventure) unterwegs und das war das beste was mir je passiert ist .....|jump:

meine fänge : 

TOP 1:  ein thunfisch mit 56 cm .....|stolz:

dann noch 3 kleinere thunfische um den 40er dreh 

4 brassen ( weis nicht genau wie die heisen :c)  

P.S die brassen auf grund gefange  und hatte leider keine waage dabei ...


in 2 tagen wieder raus aufs meer|laola:


----------



## merlin12 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Traum wurde wahr *-**

hey coool mein glückwunsch!!
ich galube die heiße goldbrassen oder auch dorade genannt
habe auch schon paar gefangen!


----------



## Fishermanns_Mann (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Traum wurde wahr *-**

genau doraden ;DD 
fotos kommen in 10 tagen weil hier kann ich die net reinstellenbin im i-cafe D


----------



## vision81 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Traum wurde wahr *-**

lass mich raten, du bist mit der Blue Nose raus gefahren ??????|supergri


----------



## Cobra HH (11. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Traum wurde wahr *-**

DICKES Petri
wollen wir mal hoffen das der Erfolg in Deutschland bei dir weiter geht
und wir hier noch ne ganze menge an Bildern von dir sehen


----------



## Dart (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Traum wurde wahr *-**

Das ist doch mal eine klasse Start für einen Jungangler.#6
Freu mich schon auf die Bilder.
Dickes Petrieee, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Skrxnch (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Traum wurde wahr *-**

Hi,
Glückwunsch!
Wie hiess den nun das Schiff?


----------



## Fishermanns_Mann (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Traum wurde wahr *-**

genau das schiff war es...

Blue Nose ;DD   :m

Danke an alle die bilder werden euch bestimmt gefallen |wavey:


----------



## Skrxnch (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Traum wurde wahr *-**

Rate mal von welchem Boot die Fische auf meinem Avatarbild sind:m|wavey:.
Eine Sorte fehlt allerdings, war aber ganz gut für Februar.

Grüsse an Regine und den Kapitän|wavey: 
wenn Du nochmal rausfährst.

Und es wäre an der Zeit für sie sich endlich mal ne Homepage zuzulegen.


----------



## scorp10n77 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Traum wurde wahr *-**

Wie willst du jetzt hier ssagen können was das für Brassen waren?
Ohne Foto gehts schlecht. Die Gattung der Meerbrassen umfasst immerhin gut 200 Arten!
Und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Fang! Hätte ich ja auch gerne mal an der Angel! Ist bestimmt nen geiler Drill!
Petri
scorp


----------



## Norge Fan (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Traum wurde wahr *-**



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Wie willst du jetzt hier ssagen können was das für Brassen waren?
> Ohne Foto gehts schlecht. Die Gattung der Meerbrassen umfasst immerhin gut 200 Arten!
> Und herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem Fang! Hätte ich ja auch gerne mal an der Angel! Ist bestimmt nen geiler Drill!
> Petri
> scorp


 
Da der Fänger selbst sagt es waren Doraden,sollte man ihm schon Glauben schenken .     

@ Fishermanns-Mann            

Digges Petri #6.


----------



## Fishermanns_Mann (12. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Traum wurde wahr *-**

ouuh jaa :l

der drill dauerte zwar nicht lange , aber der hatte eine kraft *-* ....

ich hatte schon schöne barben am haken die gekämpft habe aber der thunfisch ..... der ist mal was ganz anderes ;DD:vik:

grüße sag ich denen ich geh nähmlich noch öffters an board :k:k:k

na dann PERTI HEIL !


----------



## Fishermanns_Mann (21. August 2010)

*Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*

hallo #h

bin gestern nachhause gekommen und habe gleich die bilder hochgeladen ;DD

wie gesagt schauts euch an :k:k:k  






WUNDERSCHÖN *-*
















kein aber fein :vik:





ne schöne Zahnbrasse :k





das ergebnis von mir vom ganzem tag |rolleyes

pls schreibt wie ihr das ergebnis findet #6...


----------



## KawangA (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*

hiho ne menge schöner fische. aber was für fische sind die kleinen schlanken rotbräunlichen fische ?

petri heil


----------



## Champagnermädchen (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*

hi,

tolle :a   !!!

mega fettes peri und #6 von mir!


alles liebe inka

#h


----------



## Fishermanns_Mann (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*

sry des weis ich nichh ....|uhoh:

dankean euch :vik:#6


----------



## Donnerkrähe (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*

Respekt. 
Woher stammen die denn?


----------



## Fishermanns_Mann (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*

wie gesagt fuerteventure ( costa calma ) ..


----------



## Champagnermädchen (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*



Fishermanns_Mann schrieb:


> wie gesagt fuerteventure ( costa calma ) ..


 


ach stimmt, du hattest schon einen Thread eröffnet und die Bilder angekündigt, ich erinnere mich :q


----------



## Donnerkrähe (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*

Siehste mal, ich habs nicht mitbekommen :-D
Trotzdem, schön ;-)


----------



## Fishermanns_Mann (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*

genau habe ich


----------



## Champagnermädchen (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*

aber warum benutzt du dann nicht deinen "ein Traum wurde wahr Thread" auch für die Bilder???

Dann wüßten alle um was es geht!!!


----------



## H3ndrik (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*

Wo warste denn da???


----------



## Champagnermädchen (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=197402&highlight=traum+wahr


ist der 1. teil, wenn ich das richtig verstehe :q


----------



## Fishermanns_Mann (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*

weil ich des net weis wie des gehhd xDDD

bei morro jable im hafen ist bei costa calma |uhoh: oder?...|bigeyes#6


----------



## Champagnermädchen (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*

vielleicht ist ja ein Mod so lieb und schiebt deine beiden Threads zusammen, damit die Leute, die das lesen, auch einen Zusammenhang finden, mit deiner Beschreibung deiner tollen Fische und den dazugehörigen schicken Fotos


----------



## Fishermanns_Mann (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*

also :
ich warim urlaub auf fuerteventure
dort wwar ich angeln und das sind die fotos xDD
oke allezz klaaro ?:vik:


----------



## Norge Fan (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*

Schöne Fischis,vielleicht kannste ja noch ein bissel was zum Urlaub schreiben.


----------



## Norge Fan (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*

Upps hab gerade im Beitrag von der Dame mit dem Champagner  gelesen das da noch irgend wo ein Thema exsistiert.


----------



## Fishermanns_Mann (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Traum wurde wahr *-**

jaein 
ich habe mal berichtet das ich angeln war und einen thunfisch gefangen habe , unddasich sobald ich wieder in deutschland bin fotos reinstelle und das habe ich gemahcht


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Traum wurde wahr *-**

Alles kein Problem. Ich hab die beiden Themen zusammengeführt. 

Sag, ist das Euer eigenes Boot.|bigeyes


----------



## Skrxnch (22. August 2010)

*AW: Mein traum wurde wahr ( mit bildern )*



Fishermanns_Mann schrieb:


> bei morro jable im hafen ist bei costa calma |uhoh: oder?...|bigeyes#6



Hallo,

Morro Jable ist zwar nicht weit von Costa Calma,
aber die Location ist eigentlich Jandia.
Schiff war ja zumindest am Anfangströöt die Blue Nose.

War mal im Februar mit denen draussen, da gabs bis auf die Tunas eigentlich dieselben Fische, allerdings abgesehen von den roten Brassen
 (was genau das alles ist weiss ich leider auch nicht. Die roten sind aber wohl keine Snapper.)

waren im Februar die Fische wohl deutlich kleiner.  Bis auf die roten "Brassen", die waren etwa gleich und haben an dem Gerät ordentlich Dampf gemacht.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch#6#h#6!


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Traum wurde wahr *-**

nich schlecht was du da gefangen hast!


----------



## Jennic (29. August 2010)

*AW: Mein Traum wurde wahr *-**

fängt man die fische nur vom boot? Oder auch vom ufer in den häfen von costa calma, morro jable etc?
hat da jemand erfahrungen mit?


----------



## BILLFISH (13. September 2010)

*AW: Mein Traum wurde wahr *-**



Jennic schrieb:


> fängt man die fische nur vom boot? Oder auch vom ufer in den häfen von costa calma, morro jable etc?
> hat da jemand erfahrungen mit?



Hallo lies mal hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3073288#post3073288

da kannst du erfahren was man so vom Ufer momentan fängt
grüße
nico


----------



## Jennic (29. September 2010)

*AW: Mein Traum wurde wahr *-**



BILLFISH schrieb:


> Hallo lies mal hier:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3073288#post3073288
> 
> ...



besten dank ;-)


----------

